# Renard ou panda ?



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Septembre 2008)

Un _Firefox_ est un petit panda roux du Tibet. C'est un fait acquis. Mais le logo ressemble à un renard, et la genèse du nom, basé sur "Firebird", laisse aussi penser à un renard.

Lequel choisirez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Il y en a encore qui doute?





Je ne vois pas bien où tu veux en venir avec ce sujet&#8230;  Ou alors j'ai rien compris, ce qui est très possible aussi&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

c'est un piège pour attirer les boulables 
(rouges)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Septembre 2008)

Après avoir remarqué d'expérience que même si certains savent que c'est un panda, ils maintiennent que de par le logo et le nom composé ça reste un renard, je me suis dit que ce serait intéressant de voir ce que ça donne sur un plus grand échantillon que deux copains réunis autour d'une raclette.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

J'en sais rien !... 
Le trouvant un peu seul...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Ici tu vas avoir un fort échantillon de geek(ette)s qui connaissent l'histoire du logo, je ne sais pas si c'est représentatif.

En plus j'ai mis une photo


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2008)

Et voilà.

Comme d'hab dans les sondages, il manque l'option "je m'en tape".


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un piège pour attirer les boulables
> (rouges)



OUuuuéééééééé, trop bandant comme idée, en plus j'ai du stock


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

on peut plus traverser un forum sans se faire sonder de nos jours. je dirais que c'est un chien de feu, pour répondre à ta question, donc un renard.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà.
> 
> Comme d'hab dans les sondages, il manque l'option "je m'en tape".


Ouais, mais du coup, ça justifie qu'on passe le dire.

Je plussoie donc, sujet à la con&#8230; attirera réponses à la con. Les sujets de geeks au bar, ça passe mal. Rien à faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais, mais du coup, ça justifie qu'on passe le dire.
> .




Oh, je l'aurais dit quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

De toutes façons, y'a que moi qui lis tes conneries, alors, ça change quand même rien&#8230;


----------



## benkenobi (20 Septembre 2008)

Oulà, ça sent le renard par ici...


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2008)

Pan-da

et

ren-ard


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Feu renard, ça coule de source


----------



## giga64 (20 Septembre 2008)

Malgré le lobbying de *gloup gloup* je continue à croire qu'il s'agit d'un renard


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Pan-da
> 
> et
> 
> ...



OUais, ça sent plutôt le P77 par ici... que le Renard


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, le sujet, il daube le fennec


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Oulà, ça sent le renard par ici...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, le sujet, il daube le fennec



Ok alors j'en remets une et je dis

Ça sent le goupil !


Au suivant !

Pascalformac peut-être ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> [
> Lequel choisirez-vous ?



C'est des animaux pour invertis, ça! 

Mes bestioles préférées ces sont la hyène et la morue! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ok alors j'en remets une et je dis
> 
> Ça sent le goupil !
> 
> ...



une 'tite couche, pour la route


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

T'as déjà joué toi !!!


----------



## katelijn (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est des animaux pour invertis, ça!
> 
> Mes bestioles préférées ces sont la hyène et la morue! :love:



Tu fréquentes des morues toi?


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2008)

j'ai encore jamais vue de panda à poils roue avec une queue...


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Pour la queue, c'est facile...  les poils roux par contre....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Septembre 2008)

La queue, facile... Tout dépend à qui tu demandes ...


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Pas à toi, normalement...


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2008)

ok bon et ben alors je vous demande à tous les deux!:rateau::rateau::rateau:
bon comme vous l'aurez remarqué je suis pas un expert dans les pandas!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Jamais vu de pandas...
Pourquoi me demander, alors... et aux autres aussi...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Septembre 2008)

pandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà.
> 
> Comme d'hab dans les sondages, il manque l'option "je m'en tape".







J'ai trouvé le moyen de te faire revenir, *Bobby*.
J'ai trouvé le futur logo de firefox pour étendre un peu
plus sa diffusion. Tu noteras que c'est maintenant
un félin qui s'enroule autour de la sphère. 













Au fil des ans,le logo de ce navigateur a bien évolué.​











Et comme répondu dès le deuxième post,
c'est bien pour l'instant un panda
qui représente la marque.​















Ah quand le thread au bar pour connaître
notre couleur préférée de iPod
Sans oublier les cases :
 _Je m'en tape_
 _Rien de tout ça*_

​






*Je dis ça parce que j'ai que Safari​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2008)

Moi les pandas je les encule.






aCLR pas la peine de te déguiser en panda je t'ai reconnu!


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2008)

Et les renards ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi les pandas je les encule.
> ()



[YOUTUBE]SrBQSFMA-Sw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et les renards ?


Ca c'est la spécialité de Mackie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Septembre 2008)

zen foutrais moi du panda ou du renard...


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2008)

Je préfère les ours, les loutres et les loups


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

mais tu connais l'adage

_la où y a de la hyene y a pas d'plaisir_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Pandi-Panda, c'est inhumain de cruauté.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> zen foutrais moi du panda ou du renard...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:



Elle a un oeil plus lubrique que l'autre


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

En fait ton firefox fait parti de la famille du raton-laveur&#8230;




click image


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est 30 millions d'amis ici?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour la queue, c'est facile...  les poils roux par contre....


Ah si, pour les deux réunis et sans détails supplémentaires à ajouter, c'est possible, je connais, il bossait par là avant


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

c'est p't'être une des copine de PATOCH...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2008)

Quelles filles admirables et sensibles... :love::love::love:

Y'en a pas avec des couettes ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quelles filles admirables et sensibles... :love::love::love:
> 
> Y'en a pas avec des couettes ?...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est 30 millions d'amis ici?



Non,
le fil sur les amis, c'est à côté.
Et puis, il a été fermé, non?

A moins que t'aie des renards, des pandas et autres cochonneries poilues qui puent dans tes amis, je sais pas.
C'est toi qui voit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A moins que t'aie des renards, des pandas et autres cochonneries poilues qui puent dans tes amis, je sais pas.




Ben il a déjà Patoch.
Pour Bassman je sais, faut se renseigner.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Saloperie de pustule 

Tu dégages de ce pas de ma liste "d'amis"


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

_Qui me traite de cochonnerie poilue ?_​


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> _Qui me traite de cochonnerie poilue ?_[/CENTER]



C'est Ponkhead m'dame !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Bien ce que je disais - avoir des "amis" ici, ça confine à la zoophilie!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non,
> le fil sur les amis, c'est à côté.
> Et puis, il a été fermé, non?
> 
> ...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben il a déjà Patoch.
> Pour Bassman je sais, faut se renseigner.



Ben moi, j'ai vu Bassou à l'Apple Expo la semaine passée, ben ses mouches trouvent pas qu'il pue, au contraire, elles aiment bien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Renard chenapan...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Saloperie de pustule
> 
> Tu dégages de ce pas de ma liste "d'amis"


Puisque c'est comme ça je te vire aussi de la mienne. 

Et reviens pas pleurer comme la dernière fois hein.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Quel chantage !


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est 30 millions d'amis ici?



Non.

C'est 180,000,000 d'utilisateurs _all around the world_ :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est qui qui fait Mabrouk?


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

Dis-moi, mon vieux Ponk, ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de ce (très beau) fil animalier, mais je lis dans ta signature : "dernière tournée d'adieux avant la fin du monde". Est-ce que ça voudrait dire que tu aurais des informations sur la date de la fin du monde ?


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2008)

c'est décidé, je vais afficher à nouveau les signatures : je ne veux plus passer à côté d'informations essentielles.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dis-moi, mon vieux Ponk, ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de ce (très beau) fil animalier, mais je lis dans ta signature : "dernière tournée d'adieux avant la fin du monde". Est-ce que ça voudrait dire que tu aurais des informations sur la date de la fin du monde ?



To my opinion, il met en scene son départ, afin qu'il éprouve que vous le retenez.
C'est un subtil, notre ponk


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> [...]bla bla bla[...]
> --------------------
> Avant, on avançait dans la mauvaise direction ; maintenant, on recule dans la bonne".



Je crois en avoir suffisamment lu : je vais à nouveau masquer les signatures.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Je crois en avoir suffisamment lu : je vais à nouveau masquer les signatures.



c'est gentil de ta part de me parler de la manière dont tu agences ton mobilier.
Ca m'intéresse énormément. Si si.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> To my opinion, il met en scene son départ, afin qu'il éprouve que vous le retenez.
> C'est un subtil, notre ponk



Non, ça il l'a déjà fait (avec brio)
Je crois que là il cherche plutôt à nous préparer à affronter une information essentielle qui concerne la résolution devançante qui fait de nous des êtres insignes


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est gentil de ta part de me parler de la manière dont tu agences ton mobilier.
> Ca m'intéresse énormément. Si si.



Ma lecture rapide m'a aussi permis de trouver ça :

_Il aime le rouge, congratule le donc à donffff _ ​
l'un dans l'autre...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

D'ailleurs, c'est confusant, cette signature, pas vrai ?


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est confusant, cette signature, pas vrai ?



emberlificotant et alambiqué , tout ce que j'aime!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord : le logo firefox n'est ni un panda ni un renard, c'est un tracé vectoriel.


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord : le logo firefox n'est ni un panda ni un renard, c'est un tracé vectoriel.


dur réalité 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Ça m'a attristé de lire ça quand même&#8230;

Je n'ai plus aucun espoir, là. On a transpercé le fond qu'on croyait avoir atteint.

C'est un drame.
Ne vous en réjouissez pas&#8230;


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2008)

@ Chat dans le dos: Tu sais, les forums, _c'est comme Troie/Illium (en Turquie, là&#8230; chez nos ancêtres les grecs&#8230, plus tu creuses, plus y'en a des ruines en dessous_


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> @ Chat dans le dos: Tu sais, les forums, _c'est comme Troie/Illium (en Turquie, là chez nos ancêtres les grecs), plus tu creuses, plus y'en a des ruines en dessous_



C'est comme ca qu'on a retrouvé gKatarn d'ailleurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est comme ca qu'on a retrouvé gKatarn d'ailleurs



Là, t'es vache, c'est pas parce que son anniversaire coûte plus cher de bougies que de gâteau que  :hein:


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Après avoir remarqué d'expérience que *même si certains savent que c'est un panda, ils maintiennent que de par le logo et le nom composé ça reste un renard(1)*, je me suis dit que ce serait intéressant de voir ce que ça donne sur un plus grand échantillon que *deux copains réunis autour d'une raclette(2)*.



(1) Savoir que c'est un Panda, et affirmer que c'est un renard, il n'y a que les Suisses pour agir comme ca.

Donc :

(2)Que les Suisses n'aient que ca à se raconter en avalant le fromage fondu à la louche, soit : ils en sont capables. Un Suisse raconte toujours n'importe quoi, surtout a deux, surtout autour d'une raclette.

Mais venir, ici, ouvrir un sujet pour demander à d'honnêtes français (sinon il s'agit d'un sujet uniquement pour les helvètes, donc ségrégationniste, donc hors charte, donc on ferme) dont la culture, l'intelligence, l'humour, l'historique font la jalousie du monde entier ce qu'ils pensent à propos du logo de Firefox, il ne faut vraiment avoir que ca à faire. Chaton a encore raison, hélas.

Il va sans dire que les Belges n'ont pas à s'exprimer puisque ce que pensent les Belges, tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ce que pensent les Belges,



Si tant est que.


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tant est que.



Exact. Mais certains modérateurs _en sont_.
Et la solidarité des modérateurs m'oblige à laisser le doute sur la possibilité de la chose, jusqu'a ce que le ménage soit fait.
Pour l'instant, le but est déjà de se débarrasser des Suisses, après les Picards de sinistre mémoire.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2008)

Ça avance, le point d'croix ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais venir, ici, ouvrir un sujet pour demander à d'honnêtes français (sinon il s'agit d'un sujet uniquement pour les helvètes, donc ségrégationniste, donc hors charte, donc on ferme) dont la culture, l'intelligence, l'humour, l'historique font la jalousie du monde entier ce qu'ils pensent à propos du logo de Firefox, il ne faut vraiment avoir que ca à faire. Chaton a encore raison, hélas.



Parce que Clermont-Ferrand est en Suisse maintenant ? :mouais: 

Soit nous avons envahi une partie de l'Hexagone et cette information m'a échapée, soit tu mates l'IP de MarieStockholm et cette Marie n'est ni de Clermont-Ferrand et encore moins de Stockholm, soit tu as de sérieux soucis de géographie...  Déjà qu'avec les Préalpes....

Et tout mangeur de raclette n'est pas suisse à ce que je sache...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parce que Clermont-Ferrand est en Suisse maintenant ? :mouais:
> 
> Soit nous avons envahi une partie de l'Hexagone et cette information m'a échapée, soit tu mates l'IP de MarieStockholm et cette Marie n'est ni de Clermont-Ferrand et encore moins de Stockholm, soit tu as de sérieux soucis de géographie...  Déjà qu'avec les Préalpes....



Il faut déjà savoir qui fournit l'appareil à raclette et qui fournit le fromage   Cela dit, s'il y en a qui revendiquent la fondue ici ce sont bien les Suisses. Le chocolat est hors-concours parce que le concernant ça se complique terriblement :love:


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et tout mangeur de raclette n'est pas suisse à ce que je sache...



Au prix du fromage, bientôt tout mangeur de raclette devra être suisse.


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parce que Clermont-Ferrand est en Suisse maintenant ? :mouais:
> 
> Soit nous avons envahi une partie de l'Hexagone et cette information m'a échapée, soit tu mates l'IP de MarieStockholm et cette Marie n'est ni de Clermont-Ferrand et encore moins de Stockholm, soit tu as de sérieux soucis de géographie...  Déjà qu'avec les Préalpes....
> 
> Et tout mangeur de raclette n'est pas suisse à ce que je sache...



Alors, dans l'ordre !

Pour commencer, Clermont-Ferrand n'est en tout cas pas en France. Si tu y es déjà passée, tu as du voir que ca saute aux yeux : des individus au regard vide qui rôdent dans les rues, disputant aux chiens des cadavres de rongeurs, des têtes réduites piquées sur des branches fichées dans le sol, des enfants aux membres tordus, des carcasses de véhicules qui servent d'abri aux plus nantis... :afraid:

Ensuite, n'inversons pas les rôles. Je te l'ai déjà dit 100 fois : historiquement, c'est nous qui vous avons flanqué une raclée mémorable l'année préférée des écoliers. Le Suisse n'a jamais rien envahi, jamais. Il est bien trop lent, et à chaque fois il se fait pincer. Dans la pratique, je peux donc te considérer comme une prise de guerre et faire de toi ce que je veux. Pitchoune aussi, Lala itou, Aurélie idem etc. Et vous n'avez droit qu'a deux choses : vous taire, et tout de suite ! Merde, c'est qui le vainqueur ?! 

Pour finir, il est exact que les raclettes sont aussi mangées par des non-Suisses. Mais en tant que prise de guerre, je trouve que tu l'ouvres un peu beaucoup. D'ici que tu finisses dans un camp de travail, y'a pas loin. Tu feras moins la maline après des heures, couverte de miel, assise sur un élevage de fourmies dévoreuses importées de Clermond-Ferrand.


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Alors, dans l'ordre !
> 
> Pour commencer, Clermont-Ferrand n'est en tout cas pas en France. Si tu y es déjà passée, tu as du voir que ca saute aux yeux : des individus au regard vide qui rôdent dans les rues, disputant aux chiens des cadavres de rongeurs, des têtes réduites piquées sur des branches fichées dans le sol, des enfants aux membres tordus, des carcasses de véhicules qui servent d'abri aux plus nantis... :afraid:




De toutes façons, l'Amok esst de parti-pris car il évite Clermont-Ferrand : pour monter du sud vers les arvernes, il faut traverser le Gévaudan, de sinistre mémoire pour le lupus 

En fait, Clermont est une ville avenante, surtout quand on commence par la cathédrale, une fois qu'on l'a regardée, tout le reste parait de couleur vive  Pour la météo, c'est également une ville qui avance franc du collier : en hiver, il caille (au point qu'il fait souvent meilleur en haut du Puy-de-Dôme, et, en été, on y cuit, au court-bouillon pas en rôti).

Enfin, quelques bons souvenirs quand même


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Enfin, quelques bons souvenirs quand même



Toi aussi tu y a fait un safari ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok, salaud! Tu as sucré mon image pieuse! 



Facho!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Toi aussi tu y as fait un safari ?



Il faut dire que la chasse au Finn à coup de fourmis rouges dressées, ça doit être quelque chose


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Oh oh oh ! On se calme, là  !

Clermont-Ferrand n'est pas en territoire sauvage ! On a un CHU et l'ADSL, quand même . Puis y'a des peuneus, de l'eau minérale et des montagnes comme on n'en trouve pas ailleurs, et encore moins en Suisse . C'est pas loin du ski (sisisi, au Mont-Dore), et la fondue c'est bon, tellement qu'on a fait notre variante locale, l'aligot . Bon, OK, je déteste l'aligot, mais c'est pas une raison, j'aime bien la fondue, par contre :rose:. Et puis la pizza royale, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

Et si la cathédrale est noire, c'est pas qu'elle a besoin de nettoyer, c'est la couleur de la pierre . Le matin, l'été, le choeur est particulièrement beau, lorsque la lumière pâle se reflète sur les piliers de lave sombre... Quant à la silhouette des flèches achevées par Viollet-le-Duc, qu'en dire, sinon qu'elles sont sublimes d'harmonie ? (et les cathédrales en calcaire comme à Chartres, je les emmerde ).

Le reste, c'est des médisances de sudistes, corses et autres suisses qui sont jaloux de comme c'est beau chez nous et veulent nous faire la mauvaise réputation !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est pas loin du ski (sisisi, au Mont-Dore)



Ah ! Le Mont Dore, capitale du ski acrobatique (le seul qu'on puisse y pratiquer, une paire de skis normaux dépassant du haut et du bas des pistes, tellement elles sont courtes ), ses invasions de coccinelles en été (hein ? Non pas les VW, les rouges à points noirs ! ), et ses sommets incomparables (puy de Sancy, Grand Barbier &#8230; on a voulu un jour les comparer, mais à côté du Mont Blanc ou de la Barre des Ecrins, voire même d'un simple Canigou, ils étaient trop petits, on les voyait pas, incomparables, je vous dis ! :hein.

Bon, reste la chasse au Finn (variété locale de dahut à tête de chat à perruque bleue), qui se pratique à l'affût avec appas (un demi de bière belge bien mousseux constitue l'appas idéal ), mais en dehors de ça, c'est aussi nul que l'Atlas sub saharien (d'où le nom scientifique du Finn :rateau, nan, la description de Sa Majesté me parait bien plus refléter la vérité que cette présentation trompeuse que tu nous fais là :mouais:


----------



## benkenobi (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Oh oh oh ! On se calme, là  !
> 
> Clermont-Ferrand n'est pas en territoire sauvage ! On a un CHU et l'ADSL, quand même . Puis y'a des peuneus, de l'eau minérale et des montagnes comme on n'en trouve pas ailleurs, et encore moins en Suisse . C'est pas loin du ski (sisisi, au Mont-Dore), et la fondue c'est bon, tellement qu'on a fait notre variante locale, l'aligot . Bon, OK, je déteste l'aligot, mais c'est pas une raison, j'aime bien la fondue, par contre :rose:. Et puis la pizza royale, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.
> 
> ...



J'suis d'accord !


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Tu feras moins la maline après des heures, couverte de miel
> (...)


Gnnnnn !...
Hop !...
Je suis une fourmi, je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi,  je suis une fourmi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> ... Bla ...
> Le reste, c'est des médisances de sudistes, corses et autres suisses qui sont jaloux de comme c'est beau chez nous ...



Maaaaiiiiis oui ; y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maaaaiiiiis oui ; y'a qu'à dire comme ça...



C'est vrai qu'entre Clermont, Roanne ou Saint-Étienne, on hésite à réserver pour un petit week-end au grand air


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'entre Clermont, Roanne ou Saint-Étienne, on hésite à réserver pour un petit week-end au grand air



Et alors, Le Creusot, je te recommande :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un quart de sang auvergnat (une fois enlevé les miettes de bouchon) et j'aime l'Auvergne presque autant que la Lozère (j'ai bien dit presque ). Ceci dit, à Clermont, Notre-Dame-du-Port, c'est plus beau que la cathédrale et les alentours de Clermont sont plus beaux que la ville. Je me rappelle le bonheur que c'était de laisser le bus de ville à Royat pour se retrouver  1 h ou 2 plus tard sur les pentes du Pariou (souvent désertes à l'époque).

Par contre, l'aligot n'a rien à voir avec Clermont (faut dire qu'on en trouve partout maintenant, dans le temps même en haute-Lozère on n'en faisait pas ailleurs que sur l'Aubrac) et encore moins avec la raclette (déjà, le nom, on voit bien que ça ne peut pas être terrible ).

Je ne vais pas attaquer le Canigou sinon, ici, je vais me faire lyncher  mais les taupinières des Puys émergeant du brouillard, c'est du nanan. 

Et sinon, vous pouvez me dire ce que ça a à voir avec le sujet du fil, cette digression géographique


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne vais pas attaquer le Canigou sinon, ici, je vais me faire lyncher  mais les taupinières des Puys émergeant du brouillard, c'est du nanan.
> 
> Et sinon, vous pouvez me dire ce que ça a à voir avec le sujet du fil, cette digression géographique



Le canigou ça pourrait encore passer mais c'est vrai que le panda au milieu de la raclette ça fait désordre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Mais, à la fin, c'est quoi un suisse?
Où est-ce qu'on peut en voir sans risque?
Qu'est-ce que ça mange?

Je ne sais pas, moi, merde, soyez un peu didactiques!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Le reste, c'est des médisances de sudistes, corses et autres suisses qui sont jaloux de comme c'est beau chez nous et veulent nous faire la mauvaise réputation !



Ouais c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est totalement contre mon gré et moyennant une forte somme d'argent que je suis partit de CFD pour venir moisir à Nice.






mmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMWW*
WOUHAHAHAHAH
AAHAHAHAHAH* 

  


Désolé :rose:




Humpffffff! 

C'est bon de rire parfois


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, à la fin, c'est quoi un suisse?
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça mange?



Ponk, tu nous fait une mackite aiguë ? On ne dit pas "qu'est-ce que ça mange ?", on dit "Est-ce que ça se mange ?"


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Comme si l'opinion des transfuges de la canule d'intubation avait une importance .

J'le dirai aux gensss de l'HD qu'il y en a qu'aiment pas Clermont  !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est comme ca qu'on a retrouvé gKatarn d'ailleurs


 



Alors ça c'est vraiment trop bon MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH

Vas falloir créer un sujet un jour : gKatarn, de quelle couche géologique proviens t'il ? présentez des arguments plausibles avec des photos, vidéos, témoignages poignants, etc.
Moi je pensais au Crétacé supérieur :rateau: (je vais faire des recherches )


----------



## greggorynque (24 Septembre 2008)

Moi Clermont, j'en part, 10 ans c'est trop pour moi 
Mais c'est par contre hallucinant le nombre de bougnats ici ...

Le taux de pénétration de Mac en Auvergne est assez impressionnant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi Clermont, j'en part, 10 ans c'est trop pour moi
> Mais c'est par contre hallucinant le nombre de bougnats ici ...
> 
> Le taux de pénétration de Mac en Auvergne est assez impressionnant...



Ben, sans doute, mais même s'il y en a en moyenne deux par habitant, ça n'en fait jamais qu'une douzaine en tout (moins après ton départ), pas de quoi ouvrir un appleStore


----------



## greggorynque (24 Septembre 2008)

je l'attendais celle la


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

On n'a peut-être pas d'AppleStore, mais on a des revendeurs . 

Et en googlant, j'ai trouvé ce forum _ it's incredible, mon ami :rateau:!_


----------



## greggorynque (24 Septembre 2008)

FBX répare les bécanes soit dit en passant


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je sais ; c'est aussi ce qui m'a poussée à aller chez eux .


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je sais ; c'est aussi ce qui m'a poussée à aller chez eux .


Les pandas ou les renards ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas lequel des deux, mais c'est une bête qui se chasse en safari.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je sais pas lequel des deux, mais c'est une bête qui se chasse en safari.



le Nioub ??


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, sans doute, mais même s'il y en a en moyenne deux par habitant, ça n'en fait jamais qu'une douzaine en tout (moins après ton départ), pas de quoi ouvrir un appleStore



C'est petit ça, monsieur Pascal 77, c'est petit, petit ! 
Dans la ville de Clermont, il y a deux fois plus d'habitants que dans toute la Lozère, ne parlons pas de l'agglo.
Tu veux nous faire savoir qu'il n'y aura pas d'applestore en Lozère 
On s'en fout, il y a des restos


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Dans la ville de Clermont, il y a deux fois plus d'habitants que dans toute la Lozère



Mince, ça fait au moins trois douzaines de Mac, alors (enfin, si on compte les habitants de la Lozère qui ne survivront pas à l'année 2008 ) 



Luc G a dit:


> ne parlons pas de l'agglo.



Là, d'accord avec toi, ça ne vaut rien, les vis tiennent pas là dedans (moins bien que dans un panda ou dans un renard, en tout cas ) ! :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je sais pas lequel des deux, mais c'est une bête qui se chasse en safari.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> le Nioub ??



Ah non, le nioube, ça se chasse à l'affût, tapi derrière le bar. Une main à tirer l'fût, l'autre sur le braquemart pétard.

La poursuite, c'est bien trop fatiguant. 'Pis c'est un coup à finir dans un forum technique.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, ça me fait penser...
Et ce truc là alors :






Lapin ou lièvre?
Hein?


----------



## jugnin (24 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser...
> Et ce truc là alors :
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne question. Enfin non, en fait, elle est plutôt moyenne. 

Je n'ai du lièvre que la vanité (au sens Lafontainien du terme*).

Pour le reste, point d'oreilles longues et noircies à leur extrémité, pas plus que de prétendue sveltesse caractéristique de ces connards de lièvres.

oh.


*Hey t'as vu prestomak, hein ? t'as vu ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> (&#8230*Hey t'as vu prestomak, hein ? (&#8230


C'est un renard ou un panda ?

T'as aussi besoin de ça pour ton iBook mort ?


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est un renard ou un panda ?



s'en fout... mêmes conséquences : PAN :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser...
> Et ce truc là alors :
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, un lapin qui s'est fait des pikouzes de botox dans les lièvres pour les avoir aussi gonflées que Angelina Jolie.

Et, comme souvent, le résultat est hideux.


----------

